# SWT Label



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

Hi,

wie kann man in SWT seine eigenen Komponenten herstellen


```
import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Font;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.GridData;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.GridLayout;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Label;


public class TitleLabel extends Label
{
  private static final int FONT_SIZE = 6;


  public TitleLabel(Composite parent, int style, String maskid)
  {
    super(parent, style);
    setText(maskid);
  }

}

org.eclipse.swt.SWTException: Subclassing not allowed
```


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2008)

Kannst du nicht.


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

gibt es dafür einen bestimmten grund??
hab gesehen dass es eine methode checkSubclasses gibt...


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2008)

Weil SWT ein dünner Layer über den Betriebssystem Resourcen ist und sich die konkrete Implementierung zum Teil deutlich unterscheidet. Subklassen sind an dieser Stelle zu gefährlich, weil du Zugriff auf Methoden bekommst, die unter Umständen auf anderen Betriebssystemen gar nicht vorhanden sind, oder völlig anders Implementiert sind.


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

O.k gibt es eine Übersicht von denen Komponenten oder gilt das für alle???
Was gibt es dann für eine Abhilfe?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> O.k gibt es eine Übersicht von denen Komponenten oder gilt das für alle???


Die API-Doc?
http://www.eclipse.org/swt/widgets/
http://www.eclipse.org/nebula/
Dazu gibt's natürlich noch die JFace Widgets und Eclipse Forms, aber dafür kenne ich keine komplette Übersicht.


> Was gibt es dann für eine Abhilfe?


Für welches Problem? Was macht dein Custom Label den besonders?


----------

